# Poop issues? Not sure if normal



## Stephanie (Jul 30, 2014)

So I just got my new columbian tegu baby this past weekend. This is my first time ever owning a tegu. Are their urates supposed to smell like fish? He seems to have more urates than actual poop and it smells terribly like fish. He seems healthy, nice and plump, active, curious, and rather receptive to handling for his age. Is this something to worry about?


----------



## RickyNo (Jul 31, 2014)

Depends, are you feeding fish?  Tegu poop smells horrid, and when I feed sea food it gets even worse with the fish smell! Be sure to have correct basking temps for proper digestion as well.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 6, 2014)

RickyNo said:


> Depends, are you feeding fish? Tegu poop smells horrid, and when I feed sea food it gets even worse with the fish smell! Be sure to have correct basking temps for proper digestion as well.



I'm not feeding fish and the basking temps are around 85-90 usually.


----------



## RickyNo (Aug 6, 2014)

Basking temps are wayyy low. He probably isnt being able to digest food properly


----------



## Josh (Aug 6, 2014)

More urates than poo can be normal. In my experience there can be any ratio of one to the other. Definitely up those basking temps to 115+ to ensure proper digestion.


----------



## tinouTHEdino (Dec 28, 2014)

basking temps @ 130~140's here nuke your lizards then have them run around


----------

